# Our recent trip back to UK



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We that is wife Sue son Sam and myself came back to the UK from Spain for around five weeks from 9th July, we met up with quite a few members at the full timing rally and just as others who we have previously met from this forum all lovely people, we stayed in aires in France and CL's in UK with about one week on friends drives etc. the CL at Kidlington was extremely handy with buses every 10 mins into Oxford a one day £5 family ticket allowing us to visit all areas the Oxford bus Co covered, the Blacksmiths arms in Yorks spectacular views, Highfield in Lochmaben Scotland lovely and quiet and an easy walk into the little town where I grew up and of course a trip to Moffat to stock up (2 sweetie jars full)with the delicious Moffat toffee, The CL just down the a33 from Reading only £4 per night and again surrounded by trees and quiet, the coal mining museum was incredible glad I was not born 200 years ago in Yorkshire, we came up the very steep route to the Kirkstone pass in the lake district, my ears are still ringing from the complaints from Sue,we did visit the lovely peak district and I note that over night parking at the car park behind the Monsal Head pub was about 40p per night some photos uploaded if you want a look


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Recent trip to the UK*

Glad you enjoyed the trip.

Any news on the info notes that were going to be posted on the full time meet for those of us that could'nt make it.

I hope to make the Spanish meet in Jan 2007, my first trip as a full timer.

Today (Mon) I have a meeting with a senior bod from work about redundancy packages, I'm hoping to finish on Sept. 29th.

Sorry to be a nuisance

Best wishes

Ian


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

SOunds like you had a great time. I'm thinking of giving England a whirl one day. But it is so near, I keep overlooking it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

where abouts are the photos Ken

stew


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Stew I put the photos in the motorhome photos section but it was late last night, couldn't see what I needed to do to have a little blue photos button under my posts help please


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken
As one of the people that you met (and had a mozzie bat battle with :lol: ), I just wanted to say that we are pleased you got home safely and that you all had a wonderful trip.
It was a pleasure meeting you and Sue and Sam and look forward to meeting up with you maybe whenever you come back over here.....

Keith


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Pusser when we were down the coalmine they said that in the early days they worked in pitch black, no lighting, they had no toilets, were nee deep in water, men, women and children, so it must have been a bit of a smelly occupation, at least you had a quick method of cleaning yourself up :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Ian no doubt Stew has the info notes in hand watch this space  
Can anyone help me to link my photos to my postings please and Keith if we lived over in UK we would be joining in on the meets as we totally enjoyed the weekend


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Pics are here

Will start a discussion based on fulltiming rally soon

stew


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken 

Glad you enjoyed the rest of your stay in the UK. 
Nice to meet up with you and Sue at the Full-Time meet and gleaned alot of info from you about Spain, thanks for that. We finish work on the 15th September and now with the house sold intend to tour the eastern coast starting in Barcelona and may reach Guadamar area around the middle of October so may bump into you both then. 

Regards Phil & Jan (couple in the Hobby)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Phil if you are near us at pm me and we can maybe meet for a beer or we can take you to a fabulous spanish restaurant for menu del dia costs about £6 incl wine and is popular with Brits and Spanish, son Mark and I are over in UK for the MX des Nations w/e Sept 24th but return here early Oct.


----------

